

Wikipedia Supports Emojis? - kernelcurry

Take a Look!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;%F0%9F%98%84
======
J_Darnley
Wikipedia has many redirects or disambiguation pages for single unicode
characters. What's so great about this one?

